# The LUMIX FX77 has a "beauty re-touch" function



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

The LUMIX FX77 has a "beauty re-touch" function that will whiten your teeth, increase the translucency of your skin, remove dark eye circles, make your face look smaller and even magnify the size of your eyes.


aggghhhh what next?

more here


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That is taking the fun out of Photoshop!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ha ha - yup it puts paid to the old chestnut: the camera never lies - now it lies and is proud of it :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

agreed .. for me that means the camera is an instrument for art .. I prefer to take the picture I want to see but I don't expect the camera to do it for me automatically .. although that might help :laugh: .. 

The original is photography, photoshopping is creating a piece of artwork .. when the camera starts doing the photoshop work changes colours etc, it's no longer photography! I have nothing against photoshopping pictures, most times it's possible to tell, but if it's not natural, it should be stated ..


----------

